# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gebroken rib(ben) - Artikel

## Agnes574

Gebroken ribben

Een fractuur van een of meerdere ribben is een van de banaalste ongevallen in de sportwereld. Alle sporten vormen trouwens een risico. 
Deze fracturen kunnen het gevolg zijn van soms indrukwekkende valpartijen tijdens het paardrijden of fietsen, maar ook van lichamelijk contact tijdens voetbal- of rugbymatchen of confrontaties tussen boksers of judoka's. 

De ribben liggen aan de voorkant van de borstkas en zijn bijzonder kwetsbaar voor botsingen. Een mens heeft twaalf (soms dertien) ribben aan elke kant, wat logischerwijze overeenkomt met het aantal ruggenwervels. De lengte ervan neemt toe van de eerste tot de zevende rib, m.a.w. de ribben die rechtstreeks op het borstbeen vastzitten. De drie volgende ribben staan onderling met elkaar in verbinding. De twee laatste ribben liggen los en worden ook wel "zwevende ribben" genoemd. Een fractuur van deze gebogen botten uit zich in een acute en duidelijk gelokaliseerde pijn die intenser wordt bij inspanning en in welbepaalde dagdagelijkse situaties, zoals wanneer men lacht, hoest, niest of gewoon een andere slaappositie kiest. 

Fracturen zonder impact
Bij wijze van behandeling raden artsen aan de borstkas zo weinig mogelijk te bewegen. Hiervoor wordt een brede elastische band aangebracht, die de getroffen ribben fixeert. Dit soort verband is niet zo gemakkelijk te verdragen. Vooral in de zomer. Meestal vermindert de pijn na enkele dagen. Het duurt echter drie tot vier weken voordat de grote hinder afneemt die ontstaat wanneer men de bovenste ledematen beweegt. Bovendien is het mogelijk dat de patiënt op de plaats van de fractuur bijzonder gevoelig blijft en dat de microscopische luchtbelletjes in het bot ervoor zorgen dat veranderingen in de atmosferische druk voelbaar zijn. 

Ten slotte merken we op dat gebroken ribben niet noodzakelijk het gevolg van een ongeval zijn. Bepaalde sporten stellen de borstwand ook bloot aan herhaalde microtrauma's die kunnen lijden tot barsten of "vermoeidheidsfracturen" in de ribben. Bij het golfen kan de swing hiervoor verantwoordelijk zijn omdat deze beweging een erg ongewone rotatie van de wervelkolom en de borstwand veroorzaakt. In de roeisport zijn het intense belastingen tijdens de aanval en het duwen van de roeispaan in het water. In de gymnastiek zijn opdrukoefeningen aan de liggers de boosdoeners. In het tennis is het uitkijken voor een combinatie van forehands en backhands tijdens specifieke trainingen. Factoren die deze breuken in de hand werken, zijn een slechte techniek bij beginners, een overbelasting door training, een te intensieve herneming van de sport na een lange periode van rust, te veel wedstrijden op te korte termijn. In dat geval worden vóór het hervatten van de sport meerdere weken rust voorgeschreven. 

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Goede info Agnes! Iets waar we rekening mee kunnen houden  :Wink:

----------

